# Friday before the storm..



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

My truck and my buddys CAT.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pixxxxx and truxxxxx....


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Truck looks awesome, I love the CAT


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That truck looks awesome!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great looking truck. thats the color i originally wanted, but they didnt make after 2005.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Fisher 8' MM1??


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't really grasped the concept of requiring such a big plow out that way, do you even get to push enough snow to see some curling?....haha.... ........drive due east about 4hrs and you may actually be able to use that to its potential. Nice set up tho i envy looking at that, knowing when i go out .....we need to push 3+ feet of snow


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah they get a few good storms along the coast a few years ago they had a storm dump over 2' overnight and shut the whole cape down.

go back west........


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Due east 4 hours would put him about into international water in the atlantic ocean... I love that truck. How did you make out with your hideaways or light bar? That thing is looking good. Must have felt nice to finally push some snow around payup
Everytime I see that truck on here I kick myself for not going with the 2500 instead of the 1500 (no plow) That is pretty much the only ext cab chevy I like.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

K20Fisher;528690 said:


> Fisher 8' MM1??


yea its the 8' MM1

"I haven't really grasped the concept of requiring such a big plow out that way, do you even get to push enough snow to see some curling?....haha.... ........drive due east about 4hrs and you may actually be able to use that to its potential. Nice set up tho i envy looking at that, knowing when i go out .....we need to push 3+ feet of snow"

It is used to plow the streets and their big warehouse. Also it is used in N.H where they get plenty of snow to use it to its full potential.


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

the fifth picture is my favorite with the all blacked out look


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Truck looks VERY familiar... Throw a visor on mine and we've got twins... GREAT lookin truck! :salute:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SWEET TRUCK LOOKS GREAT LOVE THAT CAT TOO *


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

ChevKid03;528921 said:


> Truck looks VERY familiar... Throw a visor on mine and we've got twins... GREAT lookin truck! :salute:


Yea we will, yours looks damn good for 100k. What kind of 285's are those?


----------



## PahlsLawnCare (Feb 21, 2008)

What percent tint is on the two front?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

PahlsLawnCare;529151 said:


> What percent tint is on the two front?


The front two have 20%. I was going to do 5% all around but realized how hard it would be to see when back up while plowing and other things.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wow that truck and loader look awesome together


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

this is by far the best looking plow truck i have ever seen i love this thing

awesome


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Def a great lookin truck!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I saw you up on Derby st in Hingham the other day?? If not I saw a truck that even had tinted windows and a visor.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

scitown;601605 said:


> I think I saw you up on Derby st in Hingham the other day?? If not I saw a truck that even had tinted windows and a visor.


yea you probably did I work in Hingham and im in the area alot.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Your truck is even nicer in person.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

scitown;608290 said:


> Your truck is even nicer in person.


thank you, scitown


----------

